# Breakfast



## karinagal (Nov 19, 2009)

Breakfast.. can't get past the cereal thing yet and have just finished a box of weetabix yesterday. Tried Oatibix this morning - double yeuch!!  What's everyones breakfast of choice?


----------



## rachelha (Nov 19, 2009)

museli for me, apart from something else as a treat at weekends.  It is about the only thing that does not give me high post meal spikes.


----------



## karinagal (Nov 19, 2009)

Muesli I can handle - which brand do you use?


----------



## cazscot (Nov 19, 2009)

Weetabix or good old fashioned porridge


----------



## karinagal (Nov 19, 2009)

cazscot said:


> Weetabix or good old fashioned porridge



I'm a disgrace to my nation I know, but I cannot stand porridge.. 
I do love weetabix, but even taking three of them I seem to be feeling hungry again in an hour or two. Saw on a GI site that oat based breakfasts have lower GI than wheat based ones hence the switch to Oatibix, boy did that turn around and bite me on my rather expansive rear end! Yeuch 

I've been down to the shops and bought some eggs.. scrambled eggs and toast anyone? Boiled eggs and toast soldiers? Dammit I'm hungry again..

Karina


----------



## rachelha (Nov 19, 2009)

I can's stand porridge either - and I live in Scotland!   The only way it is edible is laced with lots of jam or golden syrup, which defeats the purpose of eating.

I have Lidl's museli.  It has no added sugar, lots of nuts & fruit but does not break the bank.  If I buy other cheaper brands it is just lots of oats and it sits on the shelf not being eaten.


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 19, 2009)

I have porridge with some (not a lot mind) fruit on it most days.... I learned that the GI of fruit will be lowered with porridge.... Banana is my fave at the mo...

Or cornflakes, shredded wheat without added sugar. I let them get soggy..

Some days I have dry wholegrain toast with some marmite on it. 

Or a complete sin is to have chocolate and hazelnut spread on the toast.  On truly bad days I weaken to a double sausage and egg muffin from McD's - I filing the bun.


----------



## katie (Nov 19, 2009)

scrambled eggs on toast is a really good breakfast for keeping you full, give it a go 

I have weetabix everyday in order to try and beat the spike.  Never works though, because some days I beat it and some days I go really high afterwards, even though I take the same amount of insulin. Diabetes sucks!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 19, 2009)

katie said:


> scrambled eggs on toast is a really good breakfast for keeping you full, give it a go
> 
> I have weetabix everyday in order to try and beat the spike.  Never works though, because some days I beat it and some days I go really high afterwards, even though I take the same amount of insulin. Diabetes sucks!



Weetabix sent me high too, now I have porridge and no problem.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2009)

Weekend treat of choice would be bacon & eggs!

But generally weekends this time of year it is porridge

weekdays I've moved from museli (fruit & nut) to Shredded wheat.


----------



## katie (Nov 19, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Weetabix sent me high too, now I have porridge and no problem.



I only like the packet porridge that is flavoured and has added sugar and that sends me high still, probably because it's refined and has sugar in it 

Maybe I should try something else though.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 19, 2009)

katie said:


> I only like the packet porridge that is flavoured and has added sugar and that sends me high still, probably because it's refined and has sugar in it
> 
> Maybe I should try something else though.



Ah well now you see, I'm a true Scot. I have mine with a pinch of salt.


----------



## rachelha (Nov 19, 2009)

I used to have weetabix too, but I had huge spikes.  They are actually high GI, I think about 70 on the Gycemic Index


----------



## rachelha (Nov 19, 2009)

I found a list of breakfast cereals and the GI.

Breakfast Cereals	Glycemic Index Score	G.I. Type
All Bran	42	Low G.I
Cheerios	74	High G.I
Coco pops	77	High G.I
Corn Flakes	84	High G.I
Muesli	56	Medium G.I
Oatbran	55	Medium G.I
Porridge	42	Low G.I
Rice Crispies	82	High G.I
Sustain	68	Med-High G.I
Sultana Bran	52	Medium G.I
Shredded Wheat	67	Med-High G.I
Special K	64	Med-High G.I
Weetabix	69	Med-High G.I


----------



## katie (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks rachel, that's very useful!  I like All Bran so might try that.  I have a feeling the milk might be the thing that sends me high though - could be an interesting experiment.



AlisonM said:


> Ah well now you see, I'm a true Scot. I have mine with a pinch of salt.




eew lol! that doesn't sound too appealing to me


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2009)

am i the only one who has toast then lol. I'd go along with katie and say scrambled egg is a great brekkie .


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2009)

rachelha said:


> I found a list of breakfast cereals and the GI.
> 
> Breakfast Cereals	Glycemic Index Score	G.I. Type
> ...
> ...



Cheers Rachel, I might move onto porridge 7 days a week then! might try the salt too haven't had salt in porridge since me ma made it probably!

Alison is it just a pinch a portion? at the end stir in or as you're warming it on the stove?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 19, 2009)

I add stir in a pinch of salt and a little fresh ground black pepper as I'm ready to eat it. I have the Plain Oat-So-Simple which comes in a packet so I don't have to measure it and maybe be tempted to add a little extra I shouldn't. 2 minutes in the microwave and it's done.


----------



## katie (Nov 19, 2009)

oats-so-simlple - those are the ones I was on about   I used to eat the apple ones.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> I add stir in a pinch of salt and a little fresh ground black pepper as I'm ready to eat it. I have the Plain Oat-So-Simple which comes in a packet so I don't have to measure it and maybe be tempted to add a little extra I shouldn't. 2 minutes in the microwave and it's done.



They keep bubbling over in our Mwave! But moved from those packets to just the box of oats, still tasty! Soon to be imporved with SnP


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 19, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> They keep bubbling over in our Mwave! But moved from those packets to just the box of oats, still tasty! Soon to be imporved with SnP



You need a bigger bowl! Or a min and a half instead of two.


----------



## RWJ (Nov 19, 2009)

Seeded wholemeal toast with a scraping of Bertolli Light spread for me or oats so simple - never micro for more than 1.5 minutes though. Weekend usually add boiled or poached egg to the toast (two slices) - justified by a long dog walk after!


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 19, 2009)

Breakfast for me is low fat yoghurt (0.1% fat from Sainsburys) with dried apricots or berries as any form of starchy carbs at breakfast time seems to send me ridiculously high  - would prefer porridge tho!


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 19, 2009)

Yougurt, toast, wheetabix, frosties
What I really like though is bacon, sausages, beans, hash browns, fried bread, mushrooms 

but today I had toasted pitta bread with butter


----------



## MCH (Nov 19, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Ah well now you see, I'm a true Scot. I have mine with a pinch of salt.



You and me both!


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 19, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> I add stir in a pinch of salt and a little fresh ground black pepper as I'm ready to eat it. I have the Plain Oat-So-Simple which comes in a packet so I don't have to measure it and maybe be tempted to add a little extra I shouldn't. 2 minutes in the microwave and it's done.



Cheaper option is to put some ordinary porridge in the blitzer. Comes out the as fine as readybrek and a fraction of the cost. I've got some measuring scoops so I don't need to weigh it in the morning. 150ml of milk and one min, stir and another min in the ding and voilla!


----------



## MCH (Nov 19, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Cheers Rachel, I might move onto porridge 7 days a week then! might try the salt too haven't had salt in porridge since me ma made it probably!
> 
> Alison is it just a pinch a portion? at the end stir in or as you're warming it on the stove?



In my case, I put it in at the start, but I cheat and use the micro. 1 minute on full then just under 3 at 50% with ours (25g porridge and 125ml water) - and use a deepish bowl or it will boil over. (I know cause I have been there.  )


----------



## cazscot (Nov 19, 2009)

karinagal said:


> I'm a disgrace to my nation I know, but I cannot stand porridge..
> I do love weetabix, but even taking three of them I seem to be feeling hungry again in an hour or two. Saw on a GI site that oat based breakfasts have lower GI than wheat based ones hence the switch to Oatibix, boy did that turn around and bite me on my rather expansive rear end! Yeuch
> 
> I've been down to the shops and bought some eggs.. scrambled eggs and toast anyone? Boiled eggs and toast soldiers? Dammit I'm hungry again..
> ...




LOL Karina, I have to admit the first time I tried porridge was this summer when I was on holiday in Chicago!!!!  38 years old and that was my first taste and now I cant get enough of it...  As for Oatibix double yeuch (but my hubby seems to like them).


----------



## cazscot (Nov 19, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Ah well now you see, I'm a true Scot. I have mine with a pinch of salt.




Alison, I should know this being a true Scot as well, but what does the salt do?  Does it help define the flavour?


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2009)

I find with porriadge i like it but only if made with milk and not water, i used to have a sachet every morning for about 3 weeks then it just got minotumous, I would have the lightest touch of syrup over the top not even enuff for the eye to see and it would make the diffirence. does anyone is marmite good for diabetics on toast??


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeuch, can't stand marmite!


----------



## rachelha (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree, marmite is evil


----------



## karinagal (Nov 19, 2009)

cazscot said:


> LOL Karina, I have to admit the first time I tried porridge was this summer when I was on holiday in Chicago!!!!  38 years old and that was my first taste and now I cant get enough of it...  As for Oatibix double yeuch (but my hubby seems to like them).



My hubby loves his porridge (made with salt, it's no good added at the end according to him) but I take one look at it and all I can think of is wallpaper paste which is similarly unappetising.. 

Your hubby is welcome to my Oatibix.. Eggy peggy for me in the morning methinks.


----------



## karinagal (Nov 19, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Yougurt, toast, wheetabix, frosties
> What I really like though is bacon, sausages, beans, hash browns, fried bread, mushrooms
> 
> but today I had toasted pitta bread with butter



oooer... bacon, sausage, fried or scrambled eggs and tattie scones.... I'm salivating like Pavlov's dog!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Yeuch, can't stand marmite!





rachelha said:


> I agree, marmite is evil



mmmm mmarmite, lovely nice and thick yeah! with plenty of butter too tho!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 19, 2009)

AlisonM said:
			
		

> Yeuch, can't stand marmite!





			
				rachelha said:
			
		

> I agree, marmite is evil





rossi_mac said:


> mmmm mmarmite, lovely nice and thick yeah! with plenty of butter too tho!



Urrgh! It gets worse.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 19, 2009)

atm im having shreddies. Mmmm. Its usually whatevers cheapest when we go to the supermarked though!


----------



## katie (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah marmite is fine steff. yum, i love marmite.  Marmite and cheese on tiger bread, mmm!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2009)

katie said:


> yeah marmite is fine steff. yum, i love marmite.  Marmite and cheese on tiger bread, mmm!



tiger bread? Is that bread soaked in beer? For breaky???? Sounds good!


----------



## katie (Nov 19, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> tiger bread? Is that bread soaked in beer? For breaky???? Sounds good!



no, it's bread made with sesame oil and rice paste painted on top before it's cooked.  The yummiest bread ever! And no, I wouldnt have that for breakfast  It's bad enough eating that for lunch!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2009)

katie said:


> no, it's bread made with sesame oil and rice paste painted on top before it's cooked.  The yummiest bread ever! And no, I wouldnt have that for breakfast  It's bad enough eating that for lunch!



Sounds weird/different/good I'll look out for it!


----------



## shiv (Nov 19, 2009)

ohhh i love tiger bread. tesco does a HUGE loaf (i think it's called a weekend loaf) for ?1. soooooo good.


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2009)

katie said:


> yeah marmite is fine steff. yum, i love marmite.  Marmite and cheese on tiger bread, mmm!



excellent i have it on toast most mornings, it is soo lush


----------



## HelenP (Nov 19, 2009)

OMG Tiger Bread is a real weakness for me!  (Tesco's and Asda's is gorrrrgeous, Sainsbury's not so much..... )

My breakfast most days is porridge but as a True Sassenach p ) I like it made with sugar!!  Or, these days, with Canderel.  I know where 30g comes up to on a certain glass, then I have the same amount of skimmed milk, and twice that amount of water - 2 and a half mins in micro, stir, then another 30 - 40 secs et voila !!  Other than that, Shreddies, Special K or Weetabix (although the Dietician warned me off Weetabix!).

I'd like to have toast more often, but as I usually have bread at lunchtime, I try to not have it too often.

xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2009)

Porridge. Just spoken and it may be bubbling over because it goes in for 3 or so mins!!!

Anyway we chatted some more, and apparently if you soak your oats and milk over night it is quicker to cook in the morning? Anyone do this? Well ours (wife's) is in soaking now!

If I remember I'll report back!!


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2009)

HelenP said:


> OMG Tiger Bread is a real weakness for me!  (Tesco's and Asda's is gorrrrgeous, Sainsbury's not so much..... )
> 
> My breakfast most days is porridge but as a True Sassenach p ) I like it made with sugar!!  Or, these days, with Canderel.  I know where 30g comes up to on a certain glass, then I have the same amount of skimmed milk, and twice that amount of water - 2 and a half mins in micro, stir, then another 30 - 40 secs et voila !!  Other than that, Shreddies, Special K or Weetabix (although the Dietician warned me off Weetabix!).
> 
> ...




asdas cheese bread stick is my weakness helen i got to get one and make it last now tho cant go pigging at it anymore


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 19, 2009)

steff09 said:


> asdas cheese bread stick is my weakness helen i got to get one and make it last now tho cant go pigging at it anymore



I love those Sainsbury's cheese twists.


----------



## wallycorker (Nov 20, 2009)

karinagal said:


> Breakfast.. can't get past the cereal thing yet and have just finished a box of weetabix yesterday. Tried Oatibix this morning - double yeuch!!  What's everyones breakfast of choice?


As a non-insulin dependent Type 2 myself, I've found from testing that I can't eat either cereal or toast for breakfast without my blood glucose levels shooting into double figures.

These days, for me it's bacon, tomatoes, mushrooms - sometimes with egg - preferably grilled but sometimes fried.

I hardly ever eat cereals or bread most days.


----------



## karinagal (Nov 20, 2009)

wallycorker said:


> As a non-insulin dependent Type 2 myself, I've found from testing that I can't eat either cereal or toast for breakfast without my blood glucose levels shooting into double figures.
> 
> These days, for me it's bacon, tomatoes, mushrooms - sometimes with egg - preferably grilled but sometimes fried.
> 
> I hardly ever eat cereals or bread most days.



I've promised myself that now that I have plenty of strips to play with (e-bay)
I'm going to do some extensive testing this weekend - fasting as usual, bedtime and one and two hour ones after eating, as per 'Jennifers Advice'

http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/joomla/jennifers-advice

I had scrambled eggs and toast this morning and it kept me going for hours without me being hungry again. I'll do the same tomorrow and test to see how it affects my readings..

Karina


----------



## wallycorker (Nov 20, 2009)

karinagal said:


> I've promised myself that now that I have plenty of strips to play with (e-bay)
> I'm going to do some extensive testing this weekend - fasting as usual, bedtime and one and two hour ones after eating, as per 'Jennifers Advice'
> 
> http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/joomla/jennifers-advice
> ...


That's the way Karina. You sound to be on the right track already!

In my opinion, the 'on rising' fasting level is very important because the consistency of that reading gives a good indication of how well you are doing overall. The one hour after finishing eating is important too because that gives you a good idea of the peak of any particular meal - if it's a good result then eat more like that and if it's bad then steer clear of it in future. You'll soon learn what is causing the high results.

Good luck with your improvement programme - John


----------



## wallycorker (Nov 20, 2009)

toby said:


> ...............For me, the ultimate breakfast is a Full English!.................


A great choice Toby! What the carehome nurses that I know call "The diabetic's breakfast!". 

Without toast of course! Unless the resident is 'hypo' and if they are then a slice of toast is just what they get to raise their blood glucose levels away from being too low!

John


----------



## katie (Nov 20, 2009)

yummy, i had a full english [vegetarian] breakfast this morning free at work! woo!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been having toast lately - seem to no longer want marmalade on it - and porridge (oatso simple) with a squirt of honey. I've tried soaking normal oats, but found I didn't have the patience at that time of the morning to fath about trying to get it cooked properly. It does taste better and fill you up better if 'real', but mornings are lazy for me and my levels are generally OK even though the oatso simple is higher GI.


----------

